# Kyle Busch dominates in Traxxas sponsored Nastruck



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Tonight, chicago speedway. Nascar camping world truck series. Kyle Busch was the man to beat and more or less dominated the event, holding off Todd Bodine for the win. First run with Traxxas being the main sponsor on his #18 truck. 

Pre-race they were holding a RC body painted to match the race truck. Future hot seller????

Thought it was kinda cool with the traxxas connection


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

NASTRUCK????
That should be the NASCAR Camping World Truck Series.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

He might be a great driver, but he's a prick in person. My friend and his son went to see him this Summer at Berlin Raceway. His kid had a Kyle Busch sports card that he wanted him to autograph. He went up to the table Kyle was sitting at and put his card down and Kyle pushed it back towards him refusing to sign it. The kid is six years old. It's not like he was planning on selling it on eBay or anything. 

On the other hand from what I heard, AJ Allmendinger, and Bill and Chase Elliot who also were in attendance are class acts all the way around.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i agree, he is a prick!!! he thinks nobody likes him because he wins, thats not it!!!! his attidude makes him a looser every week!!


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow. Great responses. Good to know you guys are so enthusiastic about the most exposure an RC manufacturer has had in a long time. 

Hopefully nobody learns about the RC hobby and the companies die due to lack of interest/growth/sales. That'd be great. 

And yes* NASTRUCK*. That is what I call it. They cannot sell my made up name to a high bidder and force me to change it every couple years. Camping World Truck Series is a clunky, ungainly name. *NASTRUCK*


----------



## Dpreston (Nov 21, 2005)

Kyle is the man! Screw all the haters. I bet you all like Dale Jr huh??? lol


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually, I don't follow NASCAR. I do however think it's hilarious and a little disgusting at the same time when I hear stories about drivers who obviously have taken upon some sort of celebrity status and refuse to deal with their fans in a respectful manner. I bet Kyle would have killed to have a young kid worship him and come up and ask him for his autograph before he was able to make a living racing.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

On Sportscenter today Kyle Busch, Jeff Gordon, and Tony Steward raced a 3 lap shootout in a parking lot with some Traxxas Slash's. They had all the bodies painted to look like their Nascars. It was neat to see some RC action on mainstream tv.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw his riding shotgun program today and he said how when he was a kid he tried to follow his brother everywhere and mentioned wanting to go with him to the RC track. I was watching to check out his woman.


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

Dpreston said:


> Kyle is the man! Screw all the haters. I bet you all like Dale Jr huh??? lol


too bad he has to drive a toyota, at his level nowadays if he was in a chevy he would win every race as he has the utmost dedication to racing.


----------

